# Polaris XP



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

anyone have the new Polaris sportsman XP yet? id just like some info on them and how they are doing.ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just looked at them on www.polarisindusties.com and they look like quite a rig.


----------

